# Prostatakrebs > Ernährung & Nahrungsergänzungen >  Vitamin C in die Vene

## RuStra

Hallo Infusions-Fans,

soeben habe ich mein Vitamin C erhalten und da ich neulich schon mein R-alpha-Liponsäure erhalten habe, steht der morgen beginnenden Infusions-Therapie nix mehr im Wege.

R-alpha-Liponsäure: s. 

http://www.geronova.com/

die haben wohl derzeit das beste, man muss die R-form wählen, wg. der besseren Aufnahme, nur die R-form ist physiologisch im body relevant. bei der synthetischen Herstellung fallen im verhältnis 50:50 beide optische isomere an, die R-form, aber auch die L-form. Die Herstellung von nur R-Form ist 8mal aufwendiger, wie ein Hersteller sagte, und dieses zeug von geronova ist auch noch flüssig. Preis: 60 g für 52 euro.

Vitamin C: s.
http://www.panpharma.fr/

das ist die firma Rotexmedica, Sitz in Trittau hier in der Nähe von HH. Ich habe per google bei einer Apotheke in Münster (!!, verrückt) bestellt, da wars am billigsten:

100 Ampullen zu je 5 ml Lösung für 36 Euro. 1 ml Lösung enthält 100 mg Askorbinsäure, sodass man etliche Ampullen zusammenmischen muss, wenn man Hochdosis infundieren will. Aber so halten sich die Substanz-Kosten in Grenzen:

7,5 g kosten 5,40 
50 g entsprechend 36 
Will man 3 x wöchentlich 50 g, kostet das 108 bzw. im Monat 432 

Hinzu kommen die Kosten fürs r-alpha-liponsäure, immer 10% der VitC-menge, also kostenmässig noch 72  hinzu, beim Beispiel 3x wöchtl.50 g VitC.

Hinzu natürlich Kosten für die leider nicht über die Kasse abrechenbaren Arzt-Honorare. 

Alles in allem ein Experiment, das ich mir antun möchte.

Schönen Frühling,
Rudolf

----------


## Urologe

Hallo, Rudolf,

Deine Vit. C Variante ist sicher günstig, aber auf Grund der starken Verschiebung des Säure-Basen-Haushaltes nicht unproblematisch - teilweise sogar sehr gefährlich.

Ich bevorzuge die folgende Variante:

Fa. Pascoe - Injektopas Vit. C. 15 Gramm + Natriumbikarbonat (wichtig!!)zur Pufferung + 250 ml Infusionslösung + Besteck als Komplettpaket für ca. 35 Euro.

Und 15 Gramm als Infusion sind mehr als 100 Gr. geschluckt (der Darm nimmt größere Mengen nicht mehr auf)

Gruss
fs

----------


## RuStra

Hallo fs,




> Hallo, Rudolf,
> Deine Vit. C Variante ist sicher günstig,


Na, das ist ein Wort! Endlich mal ein Urologe, der öffentlich sagt, dass eine Vitamin C Behandlung günstig ist - danke für die Ermutigung!




> aber auf Grund der starken Verschiebung des Säure-Basen-Haushaltes nicht unproblematisch - teilweise sogar sehr gefährlich.


ja, ich will ja nicht die pure ascorbinsäure infundieren, ich hatte nicht geschrieben, was in den Rotexmedica-Ampullen neben der Ascorbinsäure sonst noch drin ist:
Natriumedetat, Natriumhydrogencarbonat, Wasser für Injektionszwecke.


Der Tipp für Rotexmedica kam von der Ärztin, die mit mir morgen beginnen will - sie hat Erfahrung mit VitC-IntraVenös (IV).


 Ich hab mich die letzten Monate durch diese Seite gelesen und bin immer noch nicht fertig:
www.vitamincfoundation.org


Da sind die Veröffentlichungen der weltweiten Experten von IVC ( = IntraVenösesvitaminC) nachzulesen, es wird für IVC immer sodium ascorbate empfohlen, also Natriumaskorbat. Ich nehme an bzw. hoffe, dass die in den Rotexmedica-Ampullen befindliche Mischung dem entspricht. 







> Ich bevorzuge die folgende Variante:
> 
> Fa. Pascoe - Injektopas Vit. C. 15 Gramm + Natriumbikarbonat (wichtig!!)zur Pufferung + 250 ml Infusionslösung + Besteck als Komplettpaket für ca. 35 Euro.


 


Pascoe ist der übliche Verdächtige, das stimmt. Andere Ärzte in HH, die VitC infundieren, nehmen das auch. Mir ist nur die günstigere Alternative gelegen, will ich doch eigentlich auf höhrere Dosen über längere Zeit hinaus, und dann gehts ins Geld. 35  für 15 g  stehen gegenüber 36  für 50 g. Wenn ich es wirklich schaffen sollte, auf einen Rythmus von sagen wir 50 g zweimal oder dreimal die Woche zu kommen, spielt das Geld schon eine Rolle. Und 50 g sind, wenn man VitC für sich alleine nimmt, wohl eher die Untergrenze gg. Krebs, soweit ich gelesen habe.





> Und 15 Gramm als Infusion sind mehr als 100 Gr. geschluckt (der Darm nimmt größere Mengen nicht mehr auf)


 

 das stimmt; schlucken will ich an den infusionsfreien tagen zusätzlich: VitC + alpha-liponsäure + coenzymQ10. Es gibt da den Ansatz von Hickey/Roberts, 2 Pharmakologen aus Manchester, dass häufiges Supplementieren mit kleinen Dosen (1 bis 1,5 g) VitC, ich machs derzeit 6 mal am Tag, durchaus den Plasma-Pegel auf einen Höhe bringen könnte, bei der bestimmte sensible Krebs-Zell-Lininen schon ins Schleudern kommen könnten (dynamic flow). Der durchschnittliche Pegel liegt bei gesunden Erwachsenen bei 40 bis 78 mikromol pro l  -  Hickey meint, man könne oral bis auf 250 kommen ( bei Infusionen gehts in den millimol-Bereich. Die Labor-Studie von Chen/Levine von Sept.05 hatte ja gemeint, Dosen von 7 bis 10 g infundiert würden schon ausreichen, um das toxische Niveau zu erreichen. Auch wenn das stimmen mag, ist damit aber nur ein kurzer Höhenflug des Plasma-Pegels zu erreichen - nötig für den H2O2-Angriff im (Prostata)Gewebe gg. Krebs-Zellen sind aber längeranhaltende toxische level, deshalb die 3 bis 4 Std.-Infusionen mit höheren Dosen, deshalb die dynamic flow Idee.





> Gruss
> fs


 
Gruss zurück & good night! 
Rudolf

----------


## Oskar 47

Hallo Rudolf,
zu Deinem bewundernswerten Selbsttest mit hochdosierten Vitamin C, sind nachfolgend passende Auszüge von R.F. Calthcart aufgeführt, die vielleicht noch nicht allgemein bekannt sind.
Ich drücke alle Daumen.
Gruß Oskar

Viele Krankheiten können merklich gelindert oder geheilt werden, wenn Vitamin C Mengen verabreicht werden, die in der Nähe der Darmverträglichkeitsgrenze liegen.
Erfahrungen der letzten 23 Jahre mit über 20.000 Patienten, die 200 Gramm oder mehr Ascorbinsäure pro 24 Stunden erhielten, bestätigen die klinische Wirksamkeit dieser Vorgehensweise bei allen radikalabhängigen Erkrankungen. Der Einsatz von Vitamin C ist hauptsächlich deshalb noch umstritten, weil bislang Mengen verabreicht wurden, die für radikalabhängige Erkrankungen nicht ausreichen
Die Gabe so hoher Dosen könnte bei ersten Anblick auf Kritik stoßen. Klenner hat jedoch schon vor mir solche Dosen intravenös verabreicht. (4,5,6,7) Auch die Arbeiten von Irwin Stone (8,9,10), Linus Pauling (11,12,13) und Archie Kalokerinos (14) stützen viele meiner Beobachtungen
Eine merkliche Besserung dieser Krankheitszustände stellen sich nur dann ein, wenn die Dosierung bis an die Darmverträglichkeitsgrenze reicht oder höher ist.
Der dritte Wirkbereich (Das dritte Gesicht) bleibt in der Literatur fast unerwähnt, ist aber bei weitem der interessanteste. Hier schwankt die Dosis im allgemeinen zwischen 30 und 200 Gramm oder mehr pro 24 Stunden.
Die Anzahl der Radikal-bedingten Erkrankungen wird immer größer. Infekte, kardiovaskuläre Erkrankungen, Krebs, Traumata, Verbrennungen sowohl durch Hitze auch radioaktive Strahlung, Operationen, Allergie, Autoimmunerkrankungen und Alterungsprozesse werden inzwischen dazugezählt. Es ist eher schwierig, eine Krankheit zu nennen, deren Genese nicht mit freien Radikalen in Zusammenhang steht. 
Ich glaube, daß die durch hohe Mengen oral eingenommener Ascorbinsäure verursachte Stuhlverflüssigung eine Folge der resultierenden Hypertonie des Ascorbats im Rektum ist
Intravenös verabreichtes Natriumascorbat führt nicht zur Diarrhoe
Die erhöhte orale Verträglichkeit für Ascorbinsäure liefert einen interessanten und nützlichen Parameter für die Toxizität einer Krankheit
Der hoch dosierte Einsatz von Askorbat ist mir Tausenden von Nachbarn vergleichbar, die aus kilometerweiter Entfernung jeder mit einem Eimer eigenen Wassers zu Hilfe kommen. Nachdem sie ihren Beitrag zur Löschung des Feuers geleistet haben, kehren sie wieder nach hause zurück. Schlußfolgerung:
Die Darmverträglichkeitsgrenze für Ascorbinsäure (bei Patienten, die Ascorbinsäure vertragen), die ungefähr proportional zu der Toxizität eine Erkrankung ansteigt, führt uns zu der Annahme, daß die Ascorbinsäure hie mehr als nur die klassische Vitamin Funktion ausübt. Die Besserung und manchmal Heilung verschiedener Leiden scheint mit der Bedeutenden Rolle der freien Radikalen für die Aufrechterhaltung einer Krankheit zusammenzuhängen.

----------


## RuStra

> sind nachfolgend passende Auszüge von R.F. Calthcart aufgeführt, die vielleicht noch nicht allgemein bekannt sind.



Hallo Oskar,

danke für die deutsche  Übersetzung des Textes von Cathcart.

Auch unabhängig von dem vielleicht waghalsig erscheinenden Vorhaben, mit Hochdosis-VitC irgendwelche Krebs-Tumore beeindrucken zu wollen:
Man kann unheimlich viel lernen, wenn man die absolut spannende Vitamin-C-Geschichte studiert. Anfangen würde ich mit der deutschen Übersetzung von Linus Paulings Buch von 1970 "Vitamin C and the common cold" - "Vitamin C und der Schnupfen" - erfrischend zu lesen.

Aber *Pauling* stand auf den Schultern anderer vor ihm (wie immer bei wissenschaftlicher Erkenntnis): 


*James Lind*, der bereits mit 15 Arzt wurde und der 1747 als Schiffsarzt bei der Royal Navy eines der berühmtesten und auch ersten medizinischen Experimente machte: Er nahm 12 an Skorbut erkrankte Seeleute, teilte sie in 6 Gruppen zu je 2 Patienten und gab ihnen allen exakt das gleiche Essen bis auf ein bestimmtes Supplement, das die Gruppen unterschied: Apfelwein, Vitriol, Essig, Pflanzen-/Gewürz-Mischung, Seewasser, 2 Orangen und 1 Zitrone. Die letzte Gruppe wurde von der Skorbut geheilt die anderen nicht, nur beim Apfelwein (cider, cidre) gabs noch ne schwache Besserung.
Obwohl die heute so oft beschworene Evidenz enorm war (ein Experiment, das eine absolut heftige Hypothese hatte  -innerhalb einer Woche Skorbut-Heilung durch Zitrusfrüchte- und jederzeit wiederholt werden konnte), wurde Linds Entdeckung erst 1795 anerkannt, 1 Jahr nach seinem Tod. Nur Captain Cook war schlauer, übernahm die Erkenntnis und sorgte mit der Bunkerung von Zitrusfrüchten dafür, dass auf seinen Schiffen keine Skorbut mehr auftauchte.

*Albert von Szent-Györgyi, der 1933 das Vitamin C als das Mittel gegen Skorbut identifizierte und auch wegen weiterer Entdeckungen 1937 den Nobelpreis erhielt (Krebs- bzw. Citratzyklus, in Ungarn heisst das immer noch Szent-Györgyi-Krebs-Zyklus  neben dem Nobelpreisträger Krebs war eben auch S.G. an der Enschlüssung diese wichtigen Teils unserer Energiegewinnung aus Sauerstoff beteiligt).*



*Irwin Stone, ein Biochemiker, nahm kurz nach Szents Entdeckung die Forschungsarbeit am Vitamin C auf. Auf ein Zusammentreffen von Pauling mit Stone, ich glaube im Jahre 1966, geht das erwachende Interesse von Pauling zurück, Stone fand er überzeugend.*



*Frederick Klenner schlug 1948 vor, hohe Dosen von Vitamin C gegen Viruserkrankungen einzusetzen und setzte sie u.a. gegen Polio ein.*



*Schon 1952 schlug jemand vor, dass hohe Dosen gegen Krebs wirksam sein könnten [ nach der Lind-Ignoranz-Masszahl von ca. 50 Jahren sollte man meinen, ab 2002 wäre der Krebs-Behandlungs-Durchbruch auf Basis von Vitamin C gekommen, aber nein  -  gehen wir mal zugunsten des Medizin-Establishments davon aus, dass an dieser These ohnehin nichts dran ist  ].*



*1965 schliesslich veröffentlichte jemand was über den common cold, den Schnupfen, und wie man ihn mit VitC beseitigen kann, woraufhin 1967 in einem Aufsatz eines Anonymus Ascorbic Acid and the Common Cold (Zeitschrift Nutrition Reviews) diese gewagte These zerpflückt wurde: Der Jahrhundert-Streit übers Vitamin C ging in die heftige Phase, erst recht, als Linus Pauling sich einschaltete. Der Rest ist unsere Neuzeit, die sich aber kaum von dem Kampf zwischen Meinung und Wissen im 18ten Jahrhundert unterscheidet. Auch heute noch laufen öffentliche Diskussionen, wenn die Rede auf Vitamin C und Linus Pauling kommt, nach immer demgleichen Muster ab: Es werden apodiktische und lustig verpackte Falsch-Meldungen in den Raum geworfen (wie z.B., dass Pauling ja auch an Krebs gestorben sei, haha  - in welchem Alter, wird unterschlagen) und die sich selbst bestätigende Ignoranz wird genüsslich ausgebreitet. Nun ja.*



*Zu nennen sind auf jeden Fall noch:*



*Dr.Cameron, der schottische Chirurg, der die ersten klinischen Studien mit Krebs-Patienten und VitC-Behandlung in den 70ern machte.*

*Dr. Riordan, ein letztes Jahr verstorbener Arzt aus Kansas, der viele Hochdosis-VitC-Behandlungen an Krebs-Patienten gemacht hat.*

*Dr. Cathcart, der schon 1993 über 20.000 VitC-Hochdosis-Behandlungen gemacht hat und nach wie vor in Kalifornien praktiziert. Seine Texte sind eine unmittelbare Anleitung, was zu tun ist, vor allem der Text, der sich mit dem Umgang mit der Darmtoleranz beschäftigt (titrate ...) und der, worin er Anweisungen für die IV-Anwendung gibt.
*



*Sherry Lewin mit dem Standardwerk über VitC aus 1976:*

Vitamin C: Its Molecular Biology and Medical Potential ,
(kostet nur leider 80 Dollar).

*Abram Hoffer,* ein Psychiater, der ebenfalls Krebs-Behandlungen bzw. Studien gemacht hat.

*Thomas E. Levy* MD PD [will sagen, er hat neben dem Med-Doc noch den Jur-Doc] hat einen tollen Überblick über Vitamin C in 2001 geschrieben: Vitamin C, Infectious Diseases, & Toxins  Curing the Incurable  und dieses Buch ist jedem, der sich weiter einarbeiten will, leider wohl noch nicht übersetzt, aber es gibt auf der Seite von Dr.Levy jeweils den Anfang seiner Kapitel zu lesen bzw. runterzuladen, kann ich nur empfehlen:
http://www.tomlevymd.com/

Ja, das Internet:
Die wichtigste Seite, nein, das ist eine riesige Datenbank, zum Thema:
http://www.vitamincfoundation.org/

Die neuesten Ideen / Vorschläge / Bücher kommen von 2 britischen Pharmakologen:
*Steve Hickey u. Hilary Roberts*.

Ich versuche in 2 Richtungen diesen aktuellen Vorschlägen für mein eigenes Experiment zu folgen:
a)indem ich die Synergie zwischen VitC + einem anderen Stoff nutzen möchte, in meinem Fall Alpha-Liponsäure.
b)Indem ich neben der intravenösen Verabreichung eine dichte Supplementierung aus VitC+Alphaliponsäure vornehme, die dem Konzept des dynamic flow von Hickey entspricht  -  hohe Dosen schaffen einen dauerhaft erhöhten VitC-Pegel in Serum u. Gewebe, auch wenn mehr ausgeschieden wird, was aber kein Gegenargument ist.


Schönen Dienstag, 
Rudolf

----------


## Oskar 47

Hallo Rudolf,
vielen Dank für die überreiche Info über Vitamin C. Ich halte mich fast 3 Jahre mit Galvanotherapie, AHIT und versch. Hyperthermien über Wasser und bevorzuge bei kritischen PSA-Werten (um 7,5 GS 3+3) trotzdem die WW-Therapie. Ich werde deinen Selbstversuch aufmerksam verfolgen.
Gruß in den Norden
Oskar

----------


## RuStra

Hallo und good evening,

ich darf vermelden, dass ich wohl mit meinem 2-monatigen Therapieversuch mit Hochdosis Vitamin C in die Vene, ergänzt durch Alpha-Liponsäure, einen Effekt erzielt habe. Jedenfalls ist der PSA in seinem Anstieg gestoppt. Letzten Donnerstag gemessen, ist er auf 4,81, nachdem er Anfang Juni auf 4,79 war.

Ich werde am Wochenende die Auswertung machen und genau mitteilen, was ich gemacht habe, jedenfalls werde ich vorläufig die Dosis von 70 g beibehalten und 1x die Woche infundieren lassen.

bis dann,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Forum,

auf Basis von hochdosiertem Vitamin C in die Vene ( Dosen irgendwo zwischen 50 und 100 g pro Infusion) lässt sich auch gegen den PK ein Kampf führen, der Hoffnung macht - also seid Ihr aufgefordert, diese sanfte PK-Bekämpfung auszuprobieren, sofern die jeweilige Situation einen überprüfbaren Effekt zulässt (und auch sonst, davon gehe ich aus, zeitigt eine solche Infusionstherapie meist positive Effekte).
Ich selbst habe im Mai und Juni VitC in Kombination mit Alpha-Liponsäure ausprobiert. 
Hier mein Überblicks-Chart, zur Diskussion äusser ich mich später.

http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/...nline-0607.xls

gruss aus hh,
Rudolf

----------


## Winni.da

Hallo Rudolf,
das aktuelle PSA-Niveau läßt sich besser bewerten, wenn du noch deinen PSA-Wert vor Beginn der ADT3 angibst.
Viele Grüße  Winni

----------


## RuStra

> das aktuelle PSA-Niveau läßt sich besser bewerten, wenn du noch deinen PSA-Wert vor Beginn der ADT3 angibst.


Hallo Winnie, 

habe ich ergänzt, aPSA 10 - aber der jetzige PSA-Wert ist ja ohnehin höher wg. des Proscar-Effektes. Ein Niveau gibts jetzt noch nicht - lediglich eine Aufwärtsbewegung, die erstmal gestoppt ist, das ist der Erfolg. Obs weiter geht (hoffentlich nach unten), werden die nächsten Monate zeigen.

Was sich aber bewerten lässt: 

1. Ob eine Hochdosis-VitC-Therapie nicht äusserst gefährlich ist  -   ist sie nicht.
2. Ob sie nicht rausgeschmissenes Geld ist - wohl auch nicht.
3. Ob sie eine Wirkung gegen Krebs haben kann - dafür spricht viel und den Gegenbeweis habe ich auch nicht antreten können, sonst wäre wohl sowohl der PSA weiter gestiegen als auch der Blick des Uros per TRUS ins Innere etwas anders ausgefallen (wenn die Entwicklung weiter positiv verläuft, werde ich mal im August meinen Uro fragen, ob wir nicht ein eMRT machen wollen).
4. Dass auch Dosen deutlich über 50 g ohne weiteres infundiert werden können, VitC ist bemerkenswert sicher.
5. Dass das Hauptproblem aus meiner Sicht nach den Erfahrungen dieser 2 Monate NICHT in der wiss.Evidenz und auch NICHT in der Praktizierbarkeit liegt, sondern in der nicht vorhandenen Infrastruktur: Es gibt z.B. in HH nicht eine einzige klinische Abteilung, nicht eine einzige Infusions-Gross-Praxis, in der eine auf Basis von VitC zusammengemischte Krebs-Infu-Therapie zu akzeptablen Kosten, die nach Evidenz-Lage von der GKV zu übernehmen wären, durchgeführt werden könnte und zu der die PK-Männer einfach nur 2x pro Wochen hinzugehen hätten.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Hallo Vitamin C Interessierte,

mein letzten Freitag gemessener PSA ist 5,19. Der letzte am 29.6. war 4,81. Also haben die 6 Infusionen, die ich im Juli bis zum 11.8. gemacht habe, jeweils 65 g einmal wöchentlich, nicht allzuviel gebracht.

Gleichwohl ist das Experiment erstmal beendet, 3 Monate Therapieversuch.
Würde ich morgen wieder solch ein Quartals-Experiment machen wollen, würde ich folgendes anders machen:

1. Würde ich mich sofort auf den Hochdosis-Bereich 60 bis 80 g VitC begeben.Niedrigen Dosen, denke ich, sind Geldverschwendung und Falsch-Hoffnungs-Macher.

2. Würde ich immer schööön langsam 2mal 1 Stunde reinlaufen lassen: 60 g die erste Stunde, 20 g die zweite. Das scheint mir das vernünftigste zu sein, um einen möglichst grossen Zeitraum eine möglichst hohe Askorbat-Konzentration im Gewebe aufrecht halten zu können.

3. Würde ich immer ALA hinzunehmen, immer mindestens 3 Ampullen, wahrscheinlich sollte man mehr nehmen - und wenns irgendwo R-ALA für Infusionszwecke gibt, dann das. Das Problem: ALA ist vergleichsweise teuer.

4. Würde ich immer 2mal die Woche und das möglichst 3 Monate durchgehalten infundieren.

Hinterher ist man schlauer, aber ich hatte wenig, auf das ich mich stützen konnte. Mir scheint, in deutschen Landen wird auf der Basis der Pascoe-Angebote lediglich im Niedrig-Dosis-Bereich hantiert, der gegenüber der offiziellen Szene als Hochdosis erscheint. Wie auch immer, wo sind die Daten? 

Fazit für mich: Natürlich habe ich auch eine Hoffnungs-Wunschpunsch-Ebene und der gegenüber hats weniger gebracht als erhofft. Nun steuer  ich  weiter auf einen zweiten Zyklus ADT3 zu.

Bloss macht jetzt in nachhinein betrachtet der erneute Anstieg des PSA auch wieder Sinn: Wenn durch die intensive Praxis im Juni offenbar eine Wirkung erzielt werden konnte, hätte man dabei bleiben sollen. Da ich das nicht gemacht habe, isser er halt wieder gestiegen. Einmal pro Woche für kurze Zeit einen Askorbat-Schub in den body, da haben die Krebszellen genügend Zeit, sich in der Zwischenzeit zu entwickeln, selbst wenn der Schub einige abgetötet hat.

Nach wie vor halte ich eine auf Vitamin C fussende Infusions-Therapie, mit ALA u./o. Vitamin K u./o. weiteren Substanzen, für eine Möglichkeit, PK-Progress aufzuhalten, deren Beschränkungen allerdings in der alltäglichen Infrastruktur und den eigenen organisatorischen und finanziellen Möglichkeiten liegen.
Diesen  Weg  weiter zu verfolgen,  könnte sich deshalb  lohnen, weil  es sich um eine Therapie handelt, die üblicherweise den ganzen body stützt anstatt ihn zu belasten oder gar zu vergiften.

grüsse,
Rudolf

Die Daten in
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/PKGs/PKRudolfLFD.rtf
oder
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/...nline-0608.xls

----------


## Siegbert

Lieber Rudolf,

danke für deine Vitamin C  Berichte und die mitgeteilten Erfahrungen.
Habe zurückliegend mit meiner Ärztin über hochdosierte Vitamin C-Infusionen gesprochen.
Sie stand einigermaßen im Thema und meinte, dass es noch keine Studien gibt, die auf eine nachhaltige Wirkung hinweisen und empfahl mir, meine leider sehr aggressiven Mitbewohner durch Taxotere zu stoppen.
Wie lange diese (oder mein Körper) das akzeptieren, wird sich zeigen.

Es ist daher gut zu wissen, dass es noch andere Kampfmittel gibt, die verträglich sind und sogar einen angegriffenen Körper stützen. 
Auch aufgrund Deiner Mitteilungen wird jedoch deutlich, dass die Dosierung und das Verfahren noch verbesserungsbedürftig ist.
Das gilt aber für alle Krebs-Therapien und im übrigen dürfte jeder Körper individuell reagieren.


Viele Grüße

Siegbert

----------


## RuStra

> Es ist daher gut zu wissen, dass es noch andere Kampfmittel gibt, die verträglich sind und sogar einen angegriffenen Körper stützen. 
> Auch aufgrund Deiner Mitteilungen wird jedoch deutlich, dass die Dosierung und das Verfahren noch verbesserungsbedürftig ist.
> Das gilt aber für alle Krebs-Therapien und im übrigen dürfte jeder Körper individuell reagieren.


Jedenfalls sind Vitamin-C-Infusionen nicht so teuer, als dass es am Preis scheitern müsste.
Ich habe jetzt noch von einem Arzt folgenden Tipp bekommen:

Bei der 
Viktoria-Apotheke
Bahnhofstr. 97
66111 Saarbrücken
http://www.internet-apotheke.de/

gibts Infusions-Bottels 50 ml fertig aufbereitet, aber mit Ascorbinsäure hoch angereichert: 25 g (500 mg pro ml) - für 12,95.

das ist fast ein Drittel des Preises von Pasoe und immerhin noch 30% günstiger als die Ampullen von Rotexmedica, die noch dazu den Nachteil haben, dass sie nur 0,5 g VitC pro 5-ml-Ampulle haben und deshalb reichlich zusammengemischt werden müssen (bei meiner 65-g-Standard-Infu 130 Ampullen knacken und aufziehen - ihhh)

Der VitC-Gramm-Preis liegt nach meinen Infos damit bei:
McGuff / V.-Apo: 0,52 
Rotexmedica / apondo-Apo: 0,72 
Pascoe: 1,47

Voraussetzung, um dieses Produkt:
ASCOR L500, Hersteller McGuff
bekommen zu können, ist ein (Privat-)Rezept.

Problem, das man evtl. durch Verdünnen in eine HCl-Buddel hinein beheben muss: Vielleicht ist die Konzentration zu hoch, der PH-Wert zu niedrig, die Pufferung zu gering. Aber der Arzt, der mir den Tipp gab, lässt ohne Probleme in ca. 1/2 Std. diese 25 g bei seinen Patienten reinlaufen.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## Michael

Problem, das man evtl. durch Verdünnen in eine HCl-Buddel hinein beheben muss: 
grüsse,
Rudolf

Hallo Rudolf,
ich glaube, Du meinst eine NaCl-Buddel und nicht HCL-Buddel.
Ein Riesenunterschied.
Gruß
Michael

----------


## Michael

[quote=Michael]Problem, das man evtl. durch Verdünnen in eine HCl-Buddel hinein beheben muss: 
grüsse,
Rudolf

Hallo Rudolf,
ich glaube, Du meinst eine Nacl-Buddel und nicht HCL-Buddel.
Ein Riesenunterschied.
Gruß
Michael
Sorry, es ist ein Experimentierfehler.

Wie macht Ihr das mit den blauunterlegten Zitaten?
Michael

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rudolf,
> ich glaube, Du meinst eine Nacl-Buddel und nicht HCL-Buddel.
> Ein Riesenunterschied.
> Gruß
> Michael


Hallo Michael,
klar klar, nicht HCL, haha ...

Aber meine Bemerkung, dass man evtl. verdünnen müsste, ist eher wieder in den Hintergrund zu rücken - das Zeug von MacGuff kann man einfach so reinlaufen lassen, wie mir mittlerweile von einem Apotheker versichert wurde .... nun ja. 

Wirklich gut aber die News von Marian:
Ich hatte irgendwo schon von ihr berichtet, Ovarial-Ca im endstadium, sollte schon im frühjahr 2005 tot sein, hat aber dank ihres engagements und dem ihres mannes, der arzt ist, nicht nur überlebt bis heute, sondern ein 
sensationelles "free-scan"-ergebnis erzielt: 

+++++++++++++

Scan is now completely clear- Terminal Ovarian cancer 3C 
 
Hi, my last scan is completely clear of cancer. In July I had substantial cancer on my bowel and a 1.5 cm tumour in the pelvic cavity. I have ovarian cancer 3C resistant to chemotherapy. Now my body appears to be clear of cancer and ascites. The IV SA was an amazing course of treatment. 100grams IV, four hours drip daily for six weeks with few side effects and a great deal easier than the previous two courses of unsuccessful chemo that I have endured. I thank you all for all your support and advice over these past four months*. I am no longer terminally ill*. I pray that the future will be bright now for my husband and children. I also take many supplements and have changed my diet radically. I will continue on the same programme for at least two years. If anyone wants to know the full list of supplements that I take please feel free to contact me. My consultant said the scan results are incredible and the Hospice are amazed

++++++++++++++++++++++

Sie hat neben allerhand supplementen im mai mit IV vitamin C begonnen, das dann auf 100 g täglich gesteigert, in 4-stunden-sitzungen über 6 wochen. IV SA heisst Intravenös SodiumAscorbate = also Natriumaskorbat.
I am no longer terminally ill : Ich bin nicht länger Endstadium-Patientin !
Das ist doch ein tolles Ding, oder?

Quelle ist www.vitamincfoundation.org, dort die Foren aufsuchen.


grüsse + good night,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

Ein Kollege schickte mir ne mail mit einem Artikel schon von Januar in der Chicago Tribune - unten angehängt wie auch davor das, was auf der homepage des Klinikverbundes zu lesen ist.

Es handelt sich um einen Verbund von 4 Privatkliniken in den USA, die das Krebs-Geschäft beackern und sich jetzt des Vitamin C annehmen. 
Dass von der langen Geschichte der Versuche, mit Hochdosis-VitC in die Vene Krebspatienten zu behandeln, nicht die Rede ist, verwundert kaum - wird doch "Alternatives" bzw. etwas, das die üblichen Geschäfte stören könnte, erst dann akzeptiert, wenn man daraus vielleicht doch ein Geschäft machen kann. Dafür aber scheint 1 1/2 Jahre nach der NIH-Veröffentlichung zur Funktionsweise des Krebskillens durch viel Askorbat die Zeit reif zu sein. So wie jetzt (wo schon fast alles zu spät ist) die Klimakatastrophe doch noch zu einem Geschäft gemacht werden soll.
Abstrus, aber immerhin.

grüsse,
Rudolf

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

http://www.cancercenter.com/research/1.cfm

Clinical Trial of Intravenous Vitamin C for Cancer Treatment Underway
By Gene J. Koprowski

Cancer Treatment Centers of America (CTCA) is now moving forward with unique research on the use of novel agents in the battle against cancer. Taking the daring work of Nobel Prize winner Linus Pauling to the next level, researchers are eyeing the impact of high doses of intravenous, or in the vein, Vitamin C on cancer.

The study is being led by Dr. Christopher M. Stephenson, an internal medicine specialist at CTCA Midwestern, Dr. Robert D. Levin, Chief of Medical Oncology at CTCA Midwestern, and Mr. Christopher G. Lis, MPH, Vice President, Research and Development, CTCA.

"This is the first investigational new drug application (IND) approved by the U.S. Food and Drug Administration in the history of CTCA," said Lis. "The first few patients have successfully completed the trial, thanks in large part to our clinical staff, particularly our laboratory, pharmacy, and nursing teams."

The researchers are recruiting a total of 18 patients for the study. The goal of the research is to discover the optimal therapeutic dose of intravenous Vitamin C in cancer care. "To our knowledge, this is the first Phase I study of Vitamin C administered intravenously for cancer patients in the U.S.," said Lis. "This is an empowering program for all of our patients and for others with cancer."

Researchers are looking for female, and male, patients who have been told by their doctors that:
    They have an advanced stage, solid tumor
    They have no other treatment options which provide a clinical benefit
    They have a life expectancy of at least three months
    They have no other, scheduled cancer therapy.

Patients must also be non-smokers, of at least 18 years of age, to be eligible for the non-commercial, research trial. Some scientific studies have shown that high doses of Vitamin C have had significant anti-cancer effects in some animal models. Other, early clinical research has demonstrated that intravenous doses of Vitamin C may improve symptoms and prolong survival in terminal cancer patients.

The patients who are chosen for the trial by the doctors will receive intravenous Vitamin C in high doses four days a week for four weeks.
Dr. Stephenson said that one of the goals of the research project is to prolong the survival of advanced stage cancer patients. He notes that the first group of patients will receive roughly 50 grams of intravenous IV at a rate of 1 gram per minute. The doctors plan to speak with patients on a daily basis during the study, and those who have completed treatment are eligible for continued therapy with Vitamin C. Those patients who take more than 325 mg of aspirin may not be eligible for the study, said Dr. Stephenson.

For more information, please contact Christopher G. Lis at christopher.lis@ctca-hope.com.
-- Gene Koprowski (M.A., The University of Chicago), is the corporate director of research communications at Cancer Treatment Centers of America.

+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

Chicago Tribune

INSIDE HEALTH CARE
FDA OKs trial on vitamin C for cancer
Cancer Treatment Centers runs research

Bruce Japsen
Published January 11, 2007

Adding more credibility to its research into alternative methods for oncologic medical care, Cancer Treatment Centers of America said it has won federal approval to begin a clinical trial studying the potential of intravenous vitamin C as a cancer treatment.

While winning U.S. Food and Drug Administration approval to begin clinical trials is a regular occurrence for traditional cancer researchers such as the nation's elite comprehensive cancer centers designated by the National Cancer Institute, Zion-based Cancer Treatment Centers is not known for conducting federally approved research--making the FDA-approved vitamin C trial a bit of a coup for the firm.

"Our vitamin C research protocol is the first investigator-initiated protocol approved by the FDA in the history of CTCA," said Christopher Lis, the firm's vice president of research and development. "We are now taking our research here to the next level."

Lis said there will be a limited number of patients who will actually receive the therapy. "Only patients who have exhausted all other conventional treatment options are eligible to receive the therapy," Lis added.


The first phase of the trial is to examine the "optimal therapeutic dose in a series of 18 patients" and largely see whether the treatment is safe and tolerable to patients. Additional studies will be needed that could take several years to show whether it is effective and could lead to FDA-approved treatment.

The FDA confirmed Cancer Treatment Centers' "investigational" new drug application but would not comment further.

Potential medical uses of vitamin C gained notoriety in the 1970s because of the efforts of researchers such as Nobel laureate Linus Pauling. But such research was not known to reveal successes or was not pursued long enough to result in standardized effective cancer treatments, say researchers such as Jeffrey Blumberg, professor of nutrition at Tufts University in Boston. In older studies the vitamin was taken orally.


Although early studies, conducted with orally dosed supplements, failed to demonstrate clinical benefit to cancer patients, hope still persists that vitamin C may be useful if administered correctly.

"I am not aware of anybody else now that is doing IV studies in patients with vitamin C to look at cancer effects," Blumberg said.

While cautioning that the research is early, Blumberg said vitamin C therapy could result in reducing side effects of chemotherapy or as a potential booster to existing treatments. He cautioned that it is too early to know.

"If this works, we would have a useful adjunct to chemotherapy treatment that could lower the dose," Blumberg said.

Cancer Treatment Centers' facilities differ from most cancer care centers in that they provide traditional inpatient and outpatient chemotherapy and surgical care as well as non-traditional services such as acupuncture, massage and nutrition therapies.

The privately held for-profit company has hospitals in Zion, Philadelphia and Tulsa, Okla.

Hear Bruce Japsen on WBBM-AM 780 at 6:21 p.m. and 10:22 p.m. Mondays and 11:20 a.m. Saturdays.

bjapsen@tribune.com 


Copyright © 2007, Chicago Tribune

----------


## RuStra

Hier eine weitere Studie zum Vitamin C und Krebs, natürlich wieder eine "kleine" Studie, wer hätte was anderes erwartet.
Gaaanz vorsichtig ist ein bischen VitC Krebspatienten im Endstadium gegeben worden, um zu sehen, ob sich die 
Lebensqualität verbessert. Siehe da, sie tat es.

Man fühlt sich in die 70er zurückversetzt - diesen "Beweis" haben wir seit den klinischen Studien von Dr.Cameron aus Schottland. Sollte es denn nochmal möglich sein, dass sich Ärzte einen etwas grösseren Mut fassen?

Die Autoren von dem Team in Seoul kommen zum Ergebnis:

*" .. the use of vitamin C is considered a safe and
effective therapy to improve the quality of life of terminal cancer patients."*

Der Einsatz von Vitamin C kann als eine sichere und effektive Therapie angesehen werden, um die Lebensqualität von Krebspatienten im Endstadium zu verbessern. 

Ich habe den Volltext abgelegt auf:
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/...squal-2007.pdf

good night,
Rudolf

----------


## RuStra

nachdem ich jetzt seit einem jahr immer wieder auf die total billige und trotzdem sichere methode, intravenös verabreichbares Vitamin C anzumischen, hingewiesen habe, habe ich den entsprechenden Text von Dr.Cathcart, der übrigens vor kurzem in den Ruhestand gegangen ist, hier abgelegt.

Mehrere Apotheker, denen ich die Rezeptur vorgelegt habe, haben mir bestätigt, dass das gehen würde. 
Gemacht wirds trotzdem nicht, weil rechtliche Bedenken dagegen stehen. 
Das aber kann von unserer Seite nicht hingenommen werden, denn hier gehts um den Unterschied, ob 1 g IVC über einen Euro oder unter 10 Cent kostet. 
Da aber nur wirklich hohe Dosen intensiv verabreicht die pro-oxidative Wirkung von IVC zum Laufen bringen, scheitern all die gutgemeinten Versuche, die zunehmend unternommen werden, schnell an den zu hohen Preisen (1,50 ca. bei Pascoe, immerhin nur 52 Cent bei McGuff)

Stefanie fragte eben nach Erster Hilfe für ihren Papa - Dr.Riordan hat genau  für diesen Zweck damals das entsprechende Papier verfasst - nur was nutzt das alles, wenn die dröge deutsche Therapie-Szene sich hinter rechtlichen Vorschriften verschanzt, obwohl sowohl die medizinische wie auch die pharmakologische Machbarkeit gegeben sind. Einmal mehr: Männer, ohne dass wir was durchsetzen, geht das Sterben weiter!

----------

